# At what age do you replace your laying hens?



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm trying to decide what would be a good age to sell my current laying flock and replace them with younger stock, but also ensure that the buyers of the hens will get plenty of productive egg laying time from the hens. I would rather not keep them until they stop laying since I don't want a freezer full of stewing hens. I currently have a flock of 10 layers that are 10 months old and plan to get chicks in the spring as replacers. If I get the chicks in say April they should be laying by October and this would make my old flock 1 1/2 years old. Should I sell at this age or maybe wait until they are two? Remember, I still want the buyers to get a few productive years from them and I will be upfront about their age. The money fron the sale of the hens would go toward the purchase and feeding of the new chicks. How do the rest of you do it?

Cindy


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

Critter Keeper said:


> I'm trying to decide what would be a good age to sell my current laying flock and replace them with younger stock, but also ensure that the buyers of the hens will get plenty of productive egg laying time from the hens. I would rather not keep them until they stop laying since I don't want a freezer full of stewing hens. I currently have a flock of 10 layers that are 10 months old and plan to get chicks in the spring as replacers. If I get the chicks in say April they should be laying by October and this would make my old flock 1 1/2 years old. Should I sell at this age or maybe wait until they are two? Remember, I still want the buyers to get a few productive years from them and I will be upfront about their age. The money fron the sale of the hens would go toward the purchase and feeding of the new chicks. How do the rest of you do it?
> 
> Cindy


2 yrs old. they will still produce well. and if they are free ranged, they will be very productive for quite a bit longer.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I asked an old guy who used to raise chickens the same thing last year. He scratched his head and said" well, we've got three that turned eight, and they still give us an egg or two now and then." 
Ahh the love of birds, even to feeding them to beyond efficient conversion. lol


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

Dead Rabbit said:


> 2 yrs old. they will still produce well. and if they are free ranged, they will be very productive for quite a bit longer.


I was thinking the same thing, but wasn't sure.



farmerDale said:


> I asked an old guy who used to raise chickens the same thing last year. He scratched his head and said" well, we've got three that turned eight, and they still give us an egg or two now and then."
> Ahh the love of birds, *even to feeding them to beyond efficient conversion.* lol


This is what i'm trying to avoid  Especially with the cost of everything going up. Anyone else have experience and care to share? Thanks!

Cindy


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I don't know about your area, but hens bring much more money in the spring than they do in the fall around here.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

It really depends on what breed you have. If they are a production or sex-link they will most likely slow down much more quickly because they are bread to lay early and lay heavy. The slower maturing birds are more likely to keep laying well longer.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, I'm of the "never" camp, what can I say? My home grown duck eggs are really expensive, but I just enjoy my pets a lot and get plenty of eggs to eat and plenty of ducks to enjoy. I do sometimes sell off young ducks when I have too many - I try to rotate by adding a couple of young girls every year, but my old girls have a home for their all too short life. They lay pretty well in the spring and we have enough eggs in the fall and winter.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Ideally, you'd have hatched your replacements in November for the spring. Hens do tend to sell better spring and summer than fall. People just, as a general rule, aren't into adding animals to their feed bill going into winter. 

Regardless of the time of year you sell them however, if you're honest with yourself I highly doubt the money you get will "go toward the purchase and feeding of the new chicks". The amount you get out of them will have likely been burned up by them months earlier. 

Hens aren't only good for stewing. What about chicken sausage? 

To answer your question for me personally, 18 months. I feed them for 20 (give or take a few) unproductive weeks their first year, I'm not feeding them for another unproductive cycle their second year so we cull as they go into their molt.


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

If I hatch out some chicks, and want to keep them inside under a lamp until such time as they can go out? do they chirp all night? If they are in a room closeby sleeping quarters, will they keep me (very light sleeper,,, former Marine) awake?

Blessings,
jd


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

GrannyCarol said:


> Ok, I'm of the "never" camp, what can I say? My home grown duck eggs are really expensive, but I just enjoy my pets a lot and get plenty of eggs to eat and plenty of ducks to enjoy. I do sometimes sell off young ducks when I have too many - I try to rotate by adding a couple of young girls every year, but my old girls have a home for their all too short life. They lay pretty well in the spring and we have enough eggs in the fall and winter.


Im with you. I plan to order replacement chicks in the spring, but my hens that I have now, will be able to live out their lives on my place. I may give a couple away now and then to people that just want a few eggs a week, but otherwise they can stay. When the new girls start laying, the older ones will move to the "chicken retirement home" coop where they can free range and goof around, any eggs I get from them will be gravy. 

Thats the plan as of now anyway


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Uncle JD said:


> If I hatch out some chicks, and want to keep them inside under a lamp until such time as they can go out? do they chirp all night? If they are in a room closeby sleeping quarters, will they keep me (very light sleeper,,, former Marine) awake?
> 
> Blessings,
> jd


We use red lamps, and they seem to sleep all night through. I don't know if that's b/c things are quiet in the house at that point, the lack of broad-spec light, or if the chicks have just run out their little batteries and need to refresh.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GrannyCarol said:


> Ok, I'm of the "never" camp, what can I say? My home grown duck eggs are really expensive, but I just enjoy my pets a lot and get plenty of eggs to eat and plenty of ducks to enjoy. I do sometimes sell off young ducks when I have too many - I try to rotate by adding a couple of young girls every year, but my old girls have a home for their all too short life. They lay pretty well in the spring and we have enough eggs in the fall and winter.


I find it lots easier to send chickens to freezer camp than it is to dispatch my ducks. I have a group of 3 pekin and 2 Welsh Harlequin hens, and 1 Rouen drake who didn't give me an egg all Winter (though they layed non-stop last Winter). They were my first ducks, though, and they have.... NAMES! 

But I also have 6 Magpie hens (and 3 drakes, drat it!) The Magpies are coming into lay now, and I was getting ready to say "Good-bye" to Bill Drake and his girls, but... but... 

Meh. Come Spring, they'll forage and I won't be so bent out of shape about the cost of feed, and I'll be out there to enjoy their antics because the weather will improve.
:cute:

I only have one "older" chicken hen, but she's just a plain white whatchamacallit, so she'll go as soon as it's warm enough to pluck feathers.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I have had some chickens at 6 years old still laying very well. I think it depends on the breed. I keep my hens, they hatch out a good size clutch each year, no need to buy chicks! I don't have to do a thing, just watch.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Many people replace their laying hens after the first year of laying, we don't bother. I order a few new pullets every year. Our older hens just die of old age. I know it is not economical, but we just keep a small flock and sell the excess eggs when we have them.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Our Little Farm said:


> I have had some chickens at 6 years old still laying very well. I think it depends on the breed. I keep my hens, they hatch out a good size clutch each year, no need to buy chicks! I don't have to do a thing, just watch.


I think that ALL your animals are just that nice - they take after you!

Maybe you should come here to visit, have a nice chat with my birds...


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input. In the past I have kept all of them until old age also, but I really can't justify it anymore. At the moment I have 5 EE hens and 5 Australorp hens that are laying good (10 months old) and an EE roo. I am also feeding 3 Black Sex Link hens and a roo that aren't producing anything but poop. These 4 can do some eating! I have one egg customer who would like to get a least 8 dozen eggs per week, every week, which i'm unable to supply with my current flock. I also have other customers who would buy from me if I had any eggs available, which I don't after selling all I can get to customer # 1. With my current customers I probably need a minimum of 30 hens laying at all times. Saying all of this, over several years time I would wind up with a lot of chickens to feed that aren't producing much. KNIM? This is why i'm trying to come up with a more economical plan. My 8 equines cost me more than enough with no monetary return LOL! Just looking for ideas from other folks who do it and either break even or make a little profit. Oh, i'm also looking into mixing my own feed to cut cost...we already do it for the pigs.

Cindy


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I replace my layers every year and sell my "old" hens when they are a little over a year old. My hens are for eggs and are not pets so I have no problems with parting with any of them. This winter I have a few freeloaders though but I can't find the time to figure out which ones they are......when I do they will be gone! 
UncleJD If you're brooding in your house you need to watch out for the dander which a few chicks can make a lot of. It's surprising how that stuff collects not to mention the health hazzard.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I do like Sanza, ones that were pullets last summer and will have their second cycle this year, are sold and I purchase new ones. I need production from them for my customer's

But I do have one of those city slicker chicken houses too, a guy in my church built it to my dh specs for my Birthday last year, where I am keeping my pet Wheaten Marans, they stay. I only have six and 2 of those are roosters. I can only fit 10 birds max in that house, it's my toy and those eggs are for hatching or my family to eat.:happy0035:


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Pony said:


> We use red lamps, and they seem to sleep all night through. I don't know if that's b/c things are quiet in the house at that point, the lack of broad-spec light, or if the chicks have just run out their little batteries and need to refresh.


Agreed. They tend to sleep through the night with the red lights. That said, you don't want to keep chicks in the house. Or, at least, you won't. After a while. The novelty will wear off and the dust will set in and it will become tedious in no time. They can be kept in an outbuilding with a heat lamp, even in the dead of winter.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I am so glad someone started this thread. 

So, in general, those who are concerned with production cycle out their hens every year or so? I guess that would really press one to decide on which are the best and you want to keep to hatch clutches. 

I am pretty nervous, myself, about selling culls or excess animals of any kind. I don't mind if they will be used for their purpose (eggs and or meat in this case) but their care troubles me. I don't treat my stock like I do my human children but part of the reason I am doing this and have goats is because it's part of my aesthetic... I want to know that what food goes on my plate has been handled in a responsible, caring manner. I nurture them and show my children how to nurture them and in return the animals nurture our family and the kids learn to be grateful and conscious of their place in the natural order of things. We are the only meat eaters on the planet capable of being loving stewards, it's an important role in my mind. And I cannot stand the ugliness of factory style farming... it's soulless.

What ways can you tell who is laying well and who might be better off as a pet/ stew?


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I have been thinking about this topic too. I have some leghorns who are turning 2 1/2 this spring and RIR and Golden Comets who will be turning 1 yrs in April. I am planning on getting some more leghorn chicks to raise up to replace my leghorns who i will send tot he stew pot in the fall. They are still laying but not as powerful as they had when they were younger. I bet by fall i will be glad i have replacements. If they are still laying decent i might keep them a little longer but at least this way I have the younger better layers laying too. generally speaking i will probably replace every 2-3 years depending on how they do and rotate my stock.. meaning one year i will do leghorns and the next year i will do the dual purpose girls


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

CraterCove said:


> I am so glad someone started this thread.
> 
> So, in general, those who are concerned with production cycle out their hens every year or so? I guess that would really press one to decide on which are the best and you want to keep to hatch clutches.
> 
> ...


All of our animals are handled in a responsible, caring manner, whether they are intended for food or not. Our pigs even get back scratches from DH everyday LOL! I wouldn't really consider the hens that I sell to be culls, since they will have many productive years left for someone else to enjoy. I'm sure there are people who would love to have some chickens that they didn't have to put the time and money into raising from chicks (brooder, lights etc.). I agree that children (and plenty of adults) should be taught to nurture and respect them, and in return they will do the same for you. 

Cindy


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

mountainlaurel said:


> I do like Sanza, ones that were pullets last summer and will have their second cycle this year, are sold and I purchase new ones. I need production from them for my customer's
> 
> But I do have one of those city slicker chicken houses too, a guy in my church built it to my dh specs for my Birthday last year, where I am keeping my pet Wheaten Marans, they stay. I only have six and 2 of those are roosters. I can only fit 10 birds max in that house, it's my toy and those eggs are for hatching or my family to eat.:happy0035:


This is the way I think I need to go also. The buyers would still get plenty of productive time and enjoyment from them.
I built a cute little chicken tractor that is barn red and white. This is where my chickies go after they come out of the brooder until they are big enough to move in with the large hens


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

We have two old hens from our orginal flock that will jus tstay till they drop the others we replace after two years.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

So, I've got 9 Buff's, 1 1/2 years to 2 1/2 years...and want to get some 7 month old Leghorns...any chance they'll get along? Or will I have to seperate them for a while?

Still new at this so thanks in advance.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm trying to actually break even on sellings eggs, which is getting tougher.

We have red sex links, that have been laying real good all winter, but are about 1 year old. They will likley be duds, this time next year.

We are going to try keeping them about 20 months, start replacements early and cull these in the fall.

Anything over 2 years is a pet IMO and my feed bill won't allow hens that are not producing.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Crater Cove, it is hard to sell of stock when you've done your best to raise it well. I think that "like attracts like": We we raise animals in a conscientious manner, most folks who are interested in buying from us can see that, and will more than likely do their best by the animals, too.

I know I can't control what happens once an animal leaves my farm. I admit that I'm more particular about my goats, but I'm quite pleased with the folks who buy my ducks. 

Oh! That said, I invited a couple of folks to come join us here on the forum. Didn't have mature ducks to sell them, but they seemed ripe for addiction. LOL!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

obleo+6 said:


> So, I've got 9 Buff's, 1 1/2 years to 2 1/2 years...and want to get some 7 month old Leghorns...any chance they'll get along? Or will I have to seperate them for a while? Still new at this so thanks in advance.


 What's worked for me in the past is to just slip the new birds in at dusk, after everyone's settled on their roosts. Chickens can't count, so they may not be as traumatized by an increase in the flock when they waken in the morning and see the leghorns there. They'll still probably squabble a bit, but the term "pecking order" came from chickens. Just let them hash it out, and if anyone gets a bloody wound, cover it with petroleum jelly to keep the others from pecking at it. Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Since my hens are only for our joy/use, I have decided to add several each yr..and let them live their lives out on our farm.. I chose heavy breeds instead of production type because I do not care about tons of eggs--only enough for our use.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Pony said:


> What's worked for me in the past is to just slip the new birds in at dusk, after everyone's settled on their roosts. Chickens can't count, so they may not be as traumatized by an increase in the flock when they waken in the morning and see the leghorns there. They'll still probably squabble a bit, but the term "pecking order" came from chickens. Just let them hash it out, and if anyone gets a bloody wound, cover it with petroleum jelly to keep the others from pecking at it. Good luck, and keep us posted.


Thanks a heap and a half...we're going to take out the two biggest so that'll give me 6 leghorns and 7 buffs...hope this wasn't too much of a thread drift but didn't see anywhere to ask this question and ya'll are the best people to ask.
I will let you know what happens.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Although I sell extra eggs, I don't consider the chickens a business and I don't automatically cull out the hens at a certain age. Also, the stringy meat on an old hen doesn't seem worth the work of butchering them. If times were lean, we sure would eat them but fortunately that isn't the case now. It has been interesting to observe the longevity of different breeds. I had some White Rocks that started dying off at only 3. Raising new pullets is one of the biggest expenses, all the time you feed them before they lay and the cost to purchase them if you don't raise your own. So the reduced production of an older hen isn't a total waste because of the money she saved me by not having to replace her. I have a mystery hen that is 9 yrs old and very spry. You wouldn't know she was that old unless I told you, she still chases 'hoppers with the best of them. My Golden Lace Wyandottes are 5 and they are on a winter break but still layed pretty good last year, and the Ameracaunas are 3 and they are laying sporadically right now but before winter set in, I was getting eggs from 70-80% of them per day.


----------

